# Sage DTP Group Head



## ucdespresso (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Folks, I've had my DTP for about a month or so now and I've noticed that the water flow from the group head isn't dispersed very evenly. I'll get a few long-ish streams of water on the left side while the right side mostly sees constant drips.

Anyone have similar? Anyone getting evenly dispersed water streams?

Espresso extraction seems alright but I don't have a benchmark since the machine has been like this since I got it.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

I raised the exact same question to do with my Barista Express head. The answer i got was that its all down to pressure when the portafilter is in place so what you are seeing regarding flow has no relevance when it comes to pulling the actual shot itself. If anyone has anything else to add i'd be as interested as you are ...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

The main outlet into the screen for the dtp is on the right, so you would expect it to run from that side.

Have you took off your shower screen for a clean? Chances are it's gunked up with coffee


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's not really possible to relate water flow portafilter off against what happens when it's on. Some people advocate a weekly back flush with a cleaning tablet but it's also a good idea to remove the shower screen and sealing ring and clean that as well. The later is likely to improve the flow when the portafilter isn't fitted but it's questionable if that matters and it will soon get uneven again.

I haven't use a DTP only a BE. One reason for suggesting a weekly back flush is to keep the 3 way valve clean. They can get clogged up with coffee grounds. It seems the DTP doesn't have one but if it doesn't have some sort of equivalent arrangement I don't see how it can be back flushed. One way to tell would be the presence of coffee grounds in the drip tray. I used the clean me light as an indication of when to back flush and clean the shower screen it on my BE. I'd say that took over a month to come on. The drip tray would have a light coating of fine grinds in it which washed out easily when I emptied it.







Way more when I empty the tray on my DB even though I am probably grinding coarser than I did on the BE.

John

-


----------



## ucdespresso (Sep 3, 2018)

Cleaning the group head well seemed to do the trick. Now I get the longer flows on the right side instead of the left which I guess is the norm?

Thanks!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A machine not sitting level can cause this kind of thing too


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> A machine not sitting level can cause this kind of thing too


LOL Maybe that's the answer on Sage machines. Pack up the right side of the machine by say 50mm to encourage the flow to go to the left.

Doesn't hold water. The problem is that as the flow is from the right it tends to wash grounds which get behind the shower screen to the left encouraging even more flow from the right hand side. Tilting would just make it worse.

Most people realise at some point that the apparent uneven flow doesn't matter but there is a need to remove and clean the shower screen and the area behind it from time to time.

The DB has an additional plate with a circular row of holes in it behind the shower screen similar to most other makes other than it's a moulded component so these holes are bigger. It too tends to do the same thing as the smaller machines.

John

-


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Is it the same cleaning process on the BE??


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

I've researched this in the past and the general consensus I got was that it is quite a common 'problem' on the DTP, including mine. However, when using a naked portafiter the pour always comes from the centre of the basket so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

MC1 said:


> I've researched this in the past and the general consensus I got was that it is quite a common 'problem' on the DTP, including mine. However, when using a naked portafiter the pour always comes from the centre of the basket so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


Reminds me, I soo want a naked portafilter for my DTP... as I've actually gotten 'okay' at making basic coffee now!


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Whats a naked portafilter?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

skylark said:


> Whats a naked portafilter?


It's a portafilter with the bottom chopped of so you can see the base of the basket. @joey24dirt makes some nice onse for sage machines.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Cant get my head around the concept. How can you chop rhe bottom off??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

skylark said:


> Cant get my head around the concept. How can you chop rhe bottom off??






 showing one on a super modified dtp. With sage portafilters being stainless steel, you're probably best off with a lathe. A quality hole saw at low revs may work too.


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got a spare portafilter here if you fancy having a go at DIY?


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Amvantage said:


> I've got a spare portafilter here if you fancy having a go at DIY?


If the offer was made toward myself, thank you. I know there was a chap on this forum making them for people - and that's probably what I'd need first! I'm not particularly savvy on making my own products (nor do I have the tools to!).


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've got one left, then after that I'm closing shop on them  not worth the hassle anymore if I'm being honest lol


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I've got one left, then after that I'm closing shop on them  not worth the hassle anymore if I'm being honest lol


Ha - well, I'd love one if it's a possibility .... that said, wouldn't want to take up your time. PM me if it's a feasibility - many thanks.

Its a shame Sage didn't make them for the DTP (just every other machine!!)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

adam85 said:


> Ha - well, I'd love one if it's a possibility .... that said, wouldn't want to take up your time. PM me if it's a feasibility - many thanks.
> 
> Its a shame Sage didn't make them for the DTP (just every other machine!!)


The head is machined out already, but I need to make a new handle for it.

Part of the reason I hate doing them is the handle. No way to remove it with damaging it. I've been lucky on a couple of occasions hence why I just replace the handle completely. Then I can get the head in the lathe for a proper machine job.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

The BE is a smaller pf though isnt it? If it's that size i'd love a one made up at cost


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

skylark said:


> The BE is a smaller pf though isnt it? If it's that size i'd love a one made up at cost


BE and DTP are the same 54mm portafilter


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Is it?

Never knew that, thanks.

I'm up for one of these modded portafilters if you ever feel like doing another 



joey24dirt said:


> BE and DTP are the same 54mm portafilter


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

skylark said:


> Is it?
> 
> Never knew that, thanks.
> 
> I'm up for one of these modded portafilters if you ever feel like doing another


I'll se how I feel  I think I just need a break from them


----------

